# WC/WT stance saved my leg



## Si-Je (Dec 13, 2008)

Was just NOW working with hubbie on those takedowns in the living room, and took him down.  Right into the coffee table and the glass gun cabnet(which is converted to be a book shelf.  ) And had to save the furniture and his back! ack!
His ENTIRE weight was on my front leg (235lbs) while in advance stance.  I thought for sure it would break!  
(flashes of general hospital waiting rooms with broken leg popping into mind.  Nothing like a 6 hour wait before you get a doctor!)
Not even a hyper extention, coolest thing ever!

Has this ever happened to anyone before?  Maybe stance saved your leg against a kick or sweep?


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 13, 2008)

The stance has saved me many times , I just don't seem to fall over any more . Even if I  do manage to be clumsy and accidentally trip over something I seem to recover my balance very quickly . Apart from the benefits of the stance , a pak sau saved me once from getting my face caved in. 

I was working in a factory that produced these big copper cylinders for printing , to get the cylinders in position to work on them they had to be lifted into place by a sling that was controlled by a heavy control box that hung from the ceiling . The work was pretty fast paced and I had this new bloke working near me , he must of fumbled with the control pad and It fell out of his hands . 

All I heard was someone yell " WATCH OUTTTT " and out of the corner of my eye I see this big yellow control box thing about to swing right into my face . I stepped 45 degrees and smacked it out of the way with a pak sau , so that day Wing Chun saved me from what could have been a nasty injury .


----------



## Carol (Dec 13, 2008)

Way to go!  :asian:  And what a great reminder for all of us that basics are so important.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 13, 2008)

I always woundered why do we as Americans have to wait six hours in a the Emergency Room. I mean Canadains wait like three hours in the Emergency rooms because their health care is free. But we have to pay for ours. So why do we have to wait hours. I remeber when I was a kid an broke my Arm. I waited like four to five hours. I wait longer than your average person in Cuba has to wait an they have free health care. Something should be done about the long waits. If we have to pay thousands of dollars for health insurance each year and pay hundreds of dollars worth of co-pay each year we should have no waits and better service. Just ridiculous if you asked me.

But on retrospect of thread sounds like your getting stronger. Yea those stances strenghting your legs. For sure. An great save? How did you do it. Did you kick your leg out an hold him on your leg? That would be sight to see. Your so small I can't imagine that one? Or did you brace his fall with your thigh and knee?




Si-Je said:


> Was just NOW working with hubbie on those takedowns in the living room, and took him down. Right into the coffee table and the glass gun cabnet(which is converted to be a book shelf.  ) And had to save the furniture and his back! ack!
> His ENTIRE weight was on my front leg (235lbs) while in advance stance. I thought for sure it would break!
> (flashes of general hospital waiting rooms with broken leg popping into mind. Nothing like a 6 hour wait before you get a doctor!)
> Not even a hyper extention, coolest thing ever!
> ...


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 13, 2008)

One Question what does Bloke mean?




mook jong man said:


> The stance has saved me many times , I just don't seem to fall over any more . Even if I do manage to be clumsy and accidentally trip over something I seem to recover my balance very quickly . Apart from the benefits of the stance , a pak sau saved me once from getting my face caved in.
> 
> I was working in a factory that produced these big copper cylinders for printing , to get the cylinders in position to work on them they had to be lifted into place by a sling that was controlled by a heavy control box that hung from the ceiling . The work was pretty fast paced and I had this new bloke working near me , he must of fumbled with the control pad and It fell out of his hands .
> 
> All I heard was someone yell " WATCH OUTTTT " and out of the corner of my eye I see this big yellow control box thing about to swing right into my face . I stepped 45 degrees and smacked it out of the way with a pak sau , so that day Wing Chun saved me from what could have been a nasty injury .


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 14, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> I always woundered why do we as Americans have to wait six hours in a the Emergency Room. I mean Canadains wait like three hours in the Emergency rooms because their health care is free. But we have to pay for ours. So why do we have to wait hours.?


 
They probably wouldn't even see me, don't have insurance.  



Yoshiyahu said:


> But on retrospect of thread sounds like your getting stronger. Yea those stances strenghting your legs. For sure. An great save? How did you do it. Did you kick your leg out an hold him on your leg? That would be sight to see. Your so small I can't imagine that one? Or did you brace his fall with your thigh and knee?


 
It was a freak thing.  I bui gee'd his arm and stepped behind him in advanced stance, doing the head takedown thing.  He went down when we were supposed to stop because of the small living room.  I grabbed him and he grabbed me as he fell backwards on the glass gun cabnet.  I kept his head to keep it from going into the glass door of the gun cabnet (don't have guns in it, it's been converted to a book shelf 
He got pined between my front leg and the gun cabnet.  He was on his side right across the front of my knee cap while I was in advanced stance.  I held him there for a long time, was just waiting for the break, I couldn't get him off me!  Ack! And he couldn't get up right away because of the furniture.  
Didn't even hyper extend the knee, weird.  I finally yanked my leg out from under him to get free, (actually had to grab my theigh and yank the leg out from under him!)  by that time I was getting freaked out, it was starting to hurt a bit.  Bong, he went on the floor.  lol!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow sounds pretty scary. I remember one time my wife use to play fight with me. But since she doesn't practice when ever she hits my arms she always hurts her self. Like one time she was like Aye ya. and did some karate motions an tried to punch me. I blocked with bong sau and kwun sau and she hit my arm the blade part and hurt her hands pretty badly. She went to sent down until the pain went away. I gave her some dit da jow under the cabinent. She loves the dit da jow. When ever she bumps her leg on table or chair she gets the dit da jow. lol. But back to your point. thats pretty wild. Sounds like your body is getting stronger. Had to yank your leg out with your hands made me laugh chuckles. But don't worry I held my food down...lol....




Si-Je said:


> They probably wouldn't even see me, don't have insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 14, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> One Question what does Bloke mean?


 
In Australia a bloke is a man  , a sheila is a women and your mate is your friend which can be a man or a women .
 So for example I might say Yoshiyahu is a top bloke ( a good man ) or Si-Je is one tough sheila ( a tough lady) . 
They are good mates of mine (good friends) . 

If an Aussie calls you mate , that is usually a good thing except if your in a pub and some big bloke says " HEY MATE , YOU AND ME  , CARPARK , NOW " That could potentially be a bad thing .   :uhyeah:


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea, The poor bloke wants to attack you in the parking lot. Thats not good for him at all! Especially if your butterfly knives close by. :jediduel:





mook jong man said:


> In Australia a bloke is a man , a sheila is a women and your mate is your friend which can be a man or a women .
> So for example I might say Yoshiyahu is a top bloke ( a good man ) or Si-Je is one tough sheila ( a tough lady) .
> They are good mates of mine (good friends) .
> 
> If an Aussie calls you mate , that is usually a good thing except if your in a pub and some big bloke says " HEY MATE , YOU AND ME , CARPARK , NOW " That could potentially be a bad thing . :uhyeah:


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, I'm glad you didn't blow chunks laughing AT me.  hahaha!  (or with me since I've been laughing about that for awhile now.)

I also practice basic and advanced stance while riding on the train.  It jerks around alot, and the starts and stops jolt you pretty good sometimes.  Good time to practice rooting and having your weight being shifted by surprise.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's another thing.  I use humbo stepping when I walk around in the dark.  
It seems to keep me informed of the stuff on the floor or furniture, cats, etc.. Makes it alot easier to get around when you can't see at all.  If you hit a wall, it's usually with your foot, and so you just pivot.  Get hands in guard position, and no more walking into walls or getting smacked with branches (if your outside.)  
Ever mess around with that in the dark?
Just wondering... 

Oh my GOD I'M A BLACK BELT!  That's totally a first! Saweeeeet!  Seriously, thanks guys.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 15, 2008)

You can not practice full out hanging horse. But you can lift one foot off the ground slightly like less than inch where no one can notice and practice being on one leg slightly that will help with your stance. Sometimes my I practice stance rooting similiar to push hands. I made a game similiar to chi sau. Only more like push hands in tai chi. The object is to push your partner off his center or uproot him. I do this with my student some time when he comes over to my hose after work. It helps me learn how to adjust body posistioning and turn off his force with my body. Its good to stand in YGKYM and have someone try to push you. An you either Shift or change up your curl.

This also teaches you how channel the weight or pressure down to ground. Its a great work out on your legs.




Si-Je said:


> Well, I'm glad you didn't blow chunks laughing AT me. hahaha! (or with me since I've been laughing about that for awhile now.)
> 
> I also practice basic and advanced stance while riding on the train. It jerks around alot, and the starts and stops jolt you pretty good sometimes. Good time to practice rooting and having your weight being shifted by surprise.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 15, 2008)

Yea black belt that means you got five hundred post. Busy bee. Well after awhile in the dark my eyes adjust to it an I can see in the dark better than most people especially with out my contacts. Don't know why. Its easier for me. Might have something to do with Myopia(Nearsighted).
But we also practice blind fold techniques. Which increases your sensitivity. Sometimes if I spar or chi sau with someone skilled an they hitting alot anyway I close my eyes and feel them. This usually hit their free for all hits. An shuts them down. Like this one Vietnamese guy. He was using alot uprooting techiques on me. He would move me off my foundation. He couldn't actually get strikes on me. But he was able to posistion really well and up root me from time to time. Like I might hit him twenty times and then he uproot me once. I hit him his body or neck another twenty five times and he uproot me again. The little uproot would stop my onslaugth of attacks for two seconds and started irritating me. So I closed my eyes. An then when I felt his foward pressure I would simply re direct his force and send him flying around me. I did this for about five minutes just feeling him an countering. I am not sure but when I open my eyes to see what was happening because he still never landed a blow to me during this process nor was he able to uproot me. But I open my eyes and saw frustrationg and confusion in his face. I am not sure if he was frustrated because my eyes were close or if it was because I shut him down. I really open my eyes to see if he was still attacking as hard before. He was mostly struggling with my bong sau and tan sau and fook sau. He was really have a bad day once I close my eyes. So I open my eyes so it would be easier for him. I don't know its like with my eyes closed I was able to do more tecnhinques on him. With out really watching. Of Course I stuck close to him the entire time so I could feel his move...But the dark thing. I don't do it that much. I done it a couple of times. But problem is I got my house memorize so I am not sure how much of it would skill or just memory?





Si-Je said:


> Here's another thing. I use humbo stepping when I walk around in the dark.
> It seems to keep me informed of the stuff on the floor or furniture, cats, etc.. Makes it alot easier to get around when you can't see at all. If you hit a wall, it's usually with your foot, and so you just pivot. Get hands in guard position, and no more walking into walls or getting smacked with branches (if your outside.)
> Ever mess around with that in the dark?
> Just wondering...
> ...


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 15, 2008)

Hubbie's better at sensitivity than I and can move around in the dark like that.  I haven't worked with a blind fold but one time.  It did make me better, weird.  The hand is quicker than the eye?
You don't fall for misdirection, and just accept what comes.  (the magician thing again.  
I found out that when I see and attack coming it's compusorary to anticipate, "read the opponent", and tense up.  Not being able to see takes these things away completely.
I can "sense" people coming up behind me (except hubbie, he freaks me out sometimes ! lol!)
and walking into a room alot of the time.  But, that's more of a general feeling than the specific feeling of an opponent's energy and intentions in a conflict.  The same, just one's more refined.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 15, 2008)

Yea if someone is behind me and I don't know it sometimes I get a chill up my spine. I find that weird.




Si-Je said:


> Hubbie's better at sensitivity than I and can move around in the dark like that. I haven't worked with a blind fold but one time. It did make me better, weird. The hand is quicker than the eye?
> You don't fall for misdirection, and just accept what comes. (the magician thing again.
> I found out that when I see and attack coming it's compusorary to anticipate, "read the opponent", and tense up. Not being able to see takes these things away completely.
> I can "sense" people coming up behind me (except hubbie, he freaks me out sometimes ! lol!)
> and walking into a room alot of the time. But, that's more of a general feeling than the specific feeling of an opponent's energy and intentions in a conflict. The same, just one's more refined.


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 15, 2008)

Since we are talking about the metaphysical , one of my senior instructors a very experienced and skillful Wing Chun man had to go into some place of business I can't remember what it was .

 But the receptionist there was an older lady , who was a bit psychic and apparently into new age stuff. Soon as he walked into the place she said to him " Oh my God you have such a powerful aura I could feel it as soon as you walked in ". 

They chatted for a while and he explained that he was a Wing Chun instructor and she said that was probably why she could detect his life force . 
Cue the theme from Twilight Zone.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 15, 2008)

I met women who were into that new age stuff. The ones who wanted some exta curriculair activites always said some BS about Aura or Vibe or Some sorta of Spiritual Radiance or connection. In other words she thought he was hot and would have more than welcome any advances he made....


Keep it simple.




mook jong man said:


> Since we are talking about the metaphysical , one of my senior instructors a very experienced and skillful Wing Chun man had to go into some place of business I can't remember what it was .
> 
> But the receptionist there was an older lady , who was a bit psychic and apparently into new age stuff. Soon as he walked into the place she said to him " Oh my God you have such a powerful aura I could feel it as soon as you walked in ".
> 
> ...


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 15, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> I met women who were into that new age stuff. The ones who wanted some exta curriculair activites always said some BS about Aura or Vibe or Some sorta of Spiritual Radiance or connection. In other words she thought he was hot and would have more than welcome any advances he made....
> 
> 
> Keep it simple.


 
That could very well of been the case my friend , maybe it wasn't only his aura she wanted to be feeling .


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 15, 2008)

Your naughty!  lol!  So presumptious you men are!  She could see his chi and wanted to mix a little yin with the yang?  
New age, old age, it's all good.

Hubbie wants in on this one....


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 15, 2008)

Ye, You know where a man's chi is cultivated from right...So your right her Yin mixed with his Yang...lol...I was saying the same exact thing. I been there. Heard the same lines. She may into new age. But an attractive aura means her place at 10pm! Wine and extra stuff. Lol...




Si-Je said:


> Your naughty! lol! So presumptious you men are! She could see his chi and wanted to mix a little yin with the yang?
> New age, old age, it's all good.
> 
> Hubbie wants in on this one....


----------



## Mystic Wolf (Dec 15, 2008)

New age, old age, sounds like theirs a cougar out there!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 15, 2008)

Ha Ha lady Courgar devouring her pray....






Mystic Wolf said:


> New age, old age, sounds like theirs a cougar out there!


----------



## Mystic Wolf (Dec 15, 2008)

I could go anywhere with that one! hahaha!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 15, 2008)

I thought that would be a good food for thought.


Watch for those type of women!




Mystic Wolf said:


> I could go anywhere with that one! hahaha!


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 16, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> I thought that would be a good food for thought.
> 
> 
> Watch for those type of women!


 

Your WT/WC sensitivity training should give you warning before your aura is read by such dangerous women!
Then you can Chi Bong Sau their new age advances and live to see another day!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 16, 2008)

Sometimes those type of women want you Chi Bong Sau. They willing anxiously await your dispersement of Chi so they can feed upon it. 


Watch out for them Chi Suckers!




Si-Je said:


> Your WT/WC sensitivity training should give you warning before your aura is read by such dangerous women!
> Then you can Chi Bong Sau their new age advances and live to see another day!


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 16, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Sometimes those type of women want you Chi Bong Sau. They willing anxiously await your dispersement of Chi so they can feed upon it.
> 
> 
> Watch out for them Chi Suckers!


 
Oh... My.... God. lol!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 17, 2008)

Just awful I know....




Si-Je said:


> Oh... My.... God. lol!


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 17, 2008)

:barf:

Things that make you go.. Hummm?
Hubbie's enjoying this thread.  lol!  It's the Marine in him coming out.  as it often does.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 18, 2008)

I would love hubbie to get his feet wet and jump on in the thread....oh no Si-Je vomited on my key strokes as I was typing that barf avatar is nasty...



Si-Je said:


> :barf:
> 
> Things that make you go.. Hummm?
> Hubbie's enjoying this thread. lol! It's the Marine in him coming out. as it often does.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 18, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> I would love hubbie to get his feet wet and jump on in the thread....oh no Si-Je vomited on my key strokes as I was typing that barf avatar is nasty...


 

He may but he's not as nice as me online.  
Probably get kicked off.  lol!


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 18, 2008)

Si-Je said:


> He may but he's not as nice as me online.
> Probably get kicked off. lol!


 
As nice as you online lol , you make pitbulls look timid . 
I almost spat coffee all over my keyboard when I read that .


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 18, 2008)

mook jong man said:


> As nice as you online lol , you make pitbulls look timid .
> I almost spat coffee all over my keyboard when I read that .


 

Woof!  lol!
What?!  I'm nice!  Did I hurt feelings?  Didn't mean to, people hurt my feelings I do get onry.  
I know us sheilias are supposed to be more, accomodating.  lol!

:dalek:

I know what it is, it's because I don't like BJJ isn't it?  
Well, Hubbie's downright hateful when it comes to BJJ!  I've had to tell him "No, your not saying THAT online." several times already.:hb:
Yes, the Punker is nicer than the Jarhead! lol!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 18, 2008)

Ha Ha,,,,Alot of Wing Chunners hate BJJ. We need Videos of Wing Chun Annilating BJJ?



Si-Je said:


> Woof! lol!
> What?! I'm nice! Did I hurt feelings? Didn't mean to, people hurt my feelings I do get onry.
> I know us sheilias are supposed to be more, accomodating. lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 18, 2008)

We just got a camera!  Just need a BJJ guy. lol!
Will find one soon, don't worry, their EVERYWHERE.  
But, once we post the video, and people will just be like, 

"oh, he wasn't any GOOD at BJJ. Go find a purple belt and show us again!"    :uhyeah:


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 18, 2008)

Of course that will never happen.  Wish I could pull that off.    They don't want to play.
Only argue with hubbie at work.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 18, 2008)

If you smash a black belt then they say its the blue belts who have the most skill!




Si-Je said:


> We just got a camera! Just need a BJJ guy. lol!
> Will find one soon, don't worry, their EVERYWHERE.
> But, once we post the video, and people will just be like,
> 
> "oh, he wasn't any GOOD at BJJ. Go find a purple belt and show us again!" :uhyeah:


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 19, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> If you smash a black belt then they say its the blue belts who have the most skill!


 
lol!  Yes! I see pattern here.  Had a student that made blue belt in BJJ (left us for almost a year little stinker!)  And came back to try it out on hubbie.  Wish I had video of that.  Hubbie was even nice and gentel, he was our student still, ya know. 
But he went all out to no avail.

Oh, besides.  Hubbie's size is a big deterrant.  People get a load of him and they no wanna spar.  Gotta find a heavyweight BJJ guy.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 19, 2008)

When or Loose I would still want to spar hubbie. Reason being it prepares me for bigger guys in the street. Even If I can't defeat him Eventually I will get use to his size and power an learn how to turn off his force. Thats the whole point of sparing is to loose and learn. 

So I wouldn't get detered I would spar Hubbie every class he had if I could. To continue to learn from sparring and chi sao.






Si-Je said:


> lol! Yes! I see pattern here. Had a student that made blue belt in BJJ (left us for almost a year little stinker!) And came back to try it out on hubbie. Wish I had video of that. Hubbie was even nice and gentel, he was our student still, ya know.
> But he went all out to no avail.
> 
> Oh, besides. Hubbie's size is a big deterrant. People get a load of him and they no wanna spar. Gotta find a heavyweight BJJ guy.


----------

